# LWRC M6A3 DMR 5.56



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

I have posted this rifle on the gun exchange.

https://utahgunexchange.com/ads/lwrc-m6a3-dmr/

____________________________________________________________

LWRC M6A3 Designated Marksman Rifle chambered 5.56.

Original LWRC upper, lower, and hand guard.

Piston driven with an adjustable gas block / integrated flip up front sight.

18", 1:7 twist, 6 groove, hot salt bath Nitride barrel.

LWRC Nickel Boron BCG.

Geissele Automatics SSA two stage trigger.

Magpul PRS Gen3 Precision-Adjustable Stock, pinned

Cerakoted everything, including the black parts like the forward assist and flip up sight ect... Everything except the BCG has been protected.

LWRC no longer makes this rifle, or any rifle for that matter with an 18" barrel in 5.56. Below is a link to a pdf with some more general information.

https://www.lwrci.com/support/forms/2011LWRCCatalog.pdf

I would be willing to leave the optics on the rifle for an additional $1,000 ish....

Vortex Viper HS LR 4-16x50 first focal plane. Exposed 1/2 moa elevation turret and capped 1/4 moa windage turret. Side focus

Warne 20 moa one piece base

I have been developing a load for the rifle and would be willing to sell the projectiles I have on hand and include range data. I have approximately 750 Nosler 77 gr Custom Competition bullets that could be had for an additional $75.

I purchased and put this rifle together this year. This is a rifle I have always wanted. I need some cash or this rifle wouldn't be going anywhere so no trades.

The rifle shoots like a dream and has proven very accurate during load development with the right powders.

I'm not giving it away at the prices I have listed but it is well worth what I am asking.

Everything goes for $3,500 or best offer. If you want to make a reasonable offer, text is best 801-554-1910.

Must be willing to sign a bill of sale. CCW required.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I’m surprised to see you’re parting with this. I’ve got the M6A2 variant and love it!


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

Bax* said:


> I'm surprised to see you're parting with this. I've got the M6A2 variant and love it!


Need to cash in on an investment to pay for some unexpected expenses. Hate to see it go but cash is king.


----------

